# 800X480 Projector, Is it worth getting?



## pure_evil020 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi, I have been looking at projectors lately, and have seen allot of people claiming their projector's to be 180P quality, BUT when you look at their specs, it says "native resolution: 800*480), which basically says to me that nomatter what input you have plugged into the projector, it is only going to put out an 800X400 picture...

My question now is, is a projector with these specs worth using?
I would like to use it for playing movies on, and also perhaps gaming on my computer.

I'm not sure I like the idea of the pixels being blown up to 800X480 over a 60"-100" screen area though...

Has anyone else here ever used a projector of this quality to play games on, or play movies etc?


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

They are rated like monitors. If you are wanting to display high res or 1080P content, then I suggest getting a projector that has a 1080P (ie: 1920x1080) resolution.


----------

